# Ebony Vessel



## marcruby (Aug 25, 2008)

Unfortunately this will be the last Macassar Ebony vessel I ever make.  I reacted so strongly to the wood that I've decided to put off fatal lung disease for another decade or two.  But vessels are my true love, and I really like the way this turned out.

Marc


----------



## Skye (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I really like that. Very cool that the top isnt the same size as the rest of it.

Too bad about the reaction. You may want to check into what other woods are related to Macassar Ebony if you react that badly to it.


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 25, 2008)

Georgeous!  I love the wood choices and the shape.  It is unfortunate that you have had to make that decision.  Please tell us some more about the bowl; size and finish.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, please.  What is the wood in the middle and the lid?  B E A Utiful!!!

Larry


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love that bowl , the bloodwood and ebony go great together .
Too bad about your reaction to the ebony , it's a great wood to work with but your health comes first


----------



## louisbry (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc, very beautiful indeed!  Wish I could see it in person.  It is too bad about your reaction.  Let's hope that these reaction are limited to just a few wood types.


----------



## marcruby (Aug 25, 2008)

Butch wins the 'what's that other wood?' contest.  It is indeed bloodwood.  And the finial is actually blackwood, not ebony.  It's about 6" wide and a 4.25" high including the finial.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 26, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Many woods are related to ebony and many others give allergic reactions to many people. I would suggest you try to find protective measures instead of giving up on this, or other woods.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, that is gorgeous!!!! Well done! Too bad you react to it. But you could get a Triton and still turn it.:wink:


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 26, 2008)

*beautiful combination*

Marc,
WOW!!  That's a nice combination of woods.  Too bad you had the reaction to the ebony....


----------



## Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Butch wins the 'what's that other wood?' contest.  It is indeed bloodwood.  And the finial is actually blackwood, not ebony.  It's about 6" wide and a 4.25" high including the finial.



You know, I would bet that most people are more likely to be allergic to the bloodwood than the ebony. Are you sure it's not the bloodwood giving you the fit?


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Great work.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 26, 2008)

That is Stunning!!!


----------



## marcruby (Aug 26, 2008)

It was definitely the ebony.  The reaction wasn't just my lungs, but skin and eyes as well - despite wearing a mask it came on suddenly and was a complete surprise.  A borrowed industrial mask stopped the congestion, but not the skin irritation.  I wound up turning it for about 15 minutes a day and then taking an immediate shower.

I'm mildly allergic to some Dalbergias (rosewood and cocobolo) but nothing like this.  And I've never reacted to ebony before.  I have heard that the black and white ebonies are less likely to cause problems.  Go figure.  That was an expensive piece of wood - I think I'll wait 10 years and then experiment then.  

Marc



Skye said:


> You know, I would bet that most people are more likely to be allergic to the bloodwood than the ebony. Are you sure it's not the bloodwood giving you the fit?


----------



## markgum (Aug 26, 2008)

VERY NICE.  Great color matching.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Aug 26, 2008)

My test of a bowl is, after it catches your eye do you want to pick it up and touch it.
Besides being terrific eye candy, this has the touchability factor in spades!


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 26, 2008)

that is awesome. great work.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful work, ilove the color and the shape.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 27, 2008)

Marc, 
    That is one stunning vessel!! Again, too bad on the reactions. I react to cocobolo, not breathing, but my eyes swell up if I turn more than one pen at a time. I have to rinse my eyes out after turning it, now.


----------



## angelofdeath (Aug 30, 2008)

Marc,   That is like everyone is saying a great combination of woods.  I love the finish you put on the vessle.  Sorry about the reaction you had to the wood.  Health first.  wow...still amazed at the finish


----------

